# Fifty Years in the Church of Rome by Charles Chiniquy



## MichaelNZ (Jul 30, 2014)

Charles Chiniquy was a 19th century French Canadian priest in the Roman Catholic Church who later became a Presbyterian. Read my review of his autobiography _Fifty Years in the Church of Rome_ here (includes a link to download the book): Apologetica Christiana - Christian Apologetics: Book Review: Fifty Years in the Church of Rome by Charles Chiniquy


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Michael. I enjoyed reading the review... fascinating story. Maybe I'll try to read the book sometime.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 30, 2014)

Take what you read from that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 30, 2014)

Zack: 

Your statement provides no reason as to why we should exercise caution. 

Please explain further to substantiate your statement, or if you don't have time to do that, at least point to some review or other work that expresses your point.


----------



## ZackF (Jul 30, 2014)

Because his works have largely been discredited. Just Google it. He ties the assassination of Lincoln to a Vatican plot. I came across him during my Roman Catholic years and was forced to deal with him then.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you. That's at least more helpful.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Jul 31, 2014)

KS_Presby said:


> Because his works have largely been discredited. Just Google it. He ties the assassination of Lincoln to a Vatican plot. I came across him during my Roman Catholic years and was forced to deal with him then.



I did come across a Romanist site attacking Chiniquy when I Googled his name, but they would obviously have to deal with him, since he exposes their false religion. If you know of any Protestant critiques of him, please share.

I know he believes that Lincoln's assassination was a Vatican plot and I mentioned that in the review. However, that doesn't necessarily mean that everything else he said is automatically false, does it? Especially what he said about Mary and the teaching of the Real Presence of Christ in the Eucharist is true and remains true today, though the political structure of the Romish church has changed drastically since Chiniquy's time. I find it hard to believe that someone who became a Bible-believing Christian (and was such at the time of writing his book) would deliberately lie (although he could be genuinely mistaken).


----------



## One Little Nail (Aug 1, 2014)

KS_Presby said:


> Take what you read from that with a grain of salt.



their would be no reason to doubt his testimony, you only have to look at D.A. Carson, he tells of his fathers work amongst the Quebec "catholics" and tells of the extreme persecution that he received well over 100 years later,
a leopard doesn't change his spots. if they ever regain their power they'll return back to their old ways just like a pig going back to its vomit.


----------

